

Ask HN: Tumnblr, Posterous, Wordpress or Blogspot - dropshopsa

Looking for the best option for a personal blog that must also functions as a personal Website.
======
amac
I use blogger, have done since it was the first blogging service.
(www.alexmacgregor.com)

There might be valid reasons to switch for sure but I like it's uptime, it
uses static html and how I can login with my Google account.

------
evanrmurphy
If you're the type who will like to tinker with your site, WordPress is
unmatched. Get hosting, install it and start exploring its incredible
ecosystem of themes and plugins.

~~~
dropshopsa
What about just using the service wordpress offer with out hosting?

~~~
wmboy
You're considerably limited as far as customisation goes if you go for a
Wordpress.com blog.

IMO if you want a hosted solution go with Tumblr, if you want a self-hosted
solution go with WordPress (www.wordpress.org, not .com).

You can customise a Tumblr blog quite a lot and you have the added benefit of
not needing to worry about bandwidth (should you strike it lucky and land on
the first page of Digg). For greater customisation though (i.e. do basically
whatever you want) you should go with WordPress (by far the most popular
blogging solution on the Internet).

~~~
ojilles
If hosted, but still want to own your content, don't go with Tumblr?

------
anand21
Posterous its blogging via e-mail rocks

~~~
evanrmurphy
YMMV. I wish they made their other interface (i.e. in-browser editor) more
accessible.

Even after 100 times, I found it counter-intuitive and irritating that
clicking "New Post" on my site would launch my email client instead of their
editor. The latter is buried somewhere in Settings.

~~~
dropshopsa
I had the same problem when I was experimenting with posterous, To get some
pictures in my post was a big mission.

Then when I posted it, it grouped all the pictures together.

~~~
a4agarwal
Our web editor is definitely in need of some love, and we'll be updating that
later this year.

We're changing our "post" links to all go to the web editor. While email is
still the #1 way our users post to posterous, those already on the web want to
stay on the web.

For images: we default to grouping them together into a gallery. But you can
also separate them out into individual photos.

-Sachin CEO, Posterous

~~~
anand21
My 2 cents:

1 thing i am dying to see in posterous is "preview" option plus the pages &
link section is a littile clumsy.

